# The Urban Legend



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Remember as kids there was always an urban legend that got you and your friends talking? We had a story of a guy walking the local fields with an axe just picking off kids. What were yours?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

albini13 said:


> Remember as kids there was always an urban legend that got you and your friends talking? We had a story of a guy walking the local fields with an axe just picking off kids. What were yours?


Nowhere near as dark as yours but I remember an urban myth that said that if you mix Coca Cola with a couple of Anadin tablets, it'll get you drunk / high. Never tried it but then again, I never believed it either!









It's the more recent urban myths that I've heard, told to me by gullible, wide eyed and suckered adults that make me laugh! Like the one where a friend of your Mother's colleague's neighbour's sister etc showed kindness to a foreign looking stranger in a crowded shopping mall. For example, the stranger had unbeknowingly dropped his heavy money laden wallet and she'd chased after him with it. This is then followed by: "And you'll never guess what he said!!??" "What? What did he say?"

"As you seen like a nice person and you've helped me, let me give you some advice - don't come here during July as our terrorist group's going to target this mall / town!"

When I first heard this ****, it was an Irishman at the Trafford Centre in Manchester, whilst the troubles were still aboun in NI. I recently heard another version where it was an Arabic looking man in Liverpool's main shopping street. I don't know what's worst; the pity you feel for the fool who believes the yarn or the sense of insult you get from the very idea that you could've fallen for it!

Anybody else got any they've heard?

A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there are rumours that one or two naughty boys who went "missing" around here ended up in a muck speader and fertilized the nations sugar beet crop.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Multiple Urban Legends all in one place - and from before the term was in use.









Roslin Chapel (yes, the one from the da Vinci Code book and movie) holds what is called the "Apprentice Pillar". This might have the Holy Grail hidden inside it, but it can't be x-rayed because the stone is impervious to x-ray ~ that's one of the legends. It was hidden there by the Knights Templar according to various versions

Then there's how the pillar got it's name - story is the Mason got well p*ssed, (as a f*rt in fact), and it had to be finished by the Apprentice who did such a good job, the Mason feared for his position as Mason, and killed the poor sod for helping him out by finishing the job on time.

And another version says the Mason hollowed out the pillar (that can't be x-rayed, remember) and stuffed the 'prentice body into the gap whilst claiming the superb carving work as his own.

Take your pick out of that lot, they're classical ones those are.

Have to say the carving is amazing, if the drink story is true , then it must have been some bender for the Mason, looks like it would be months and years of work to me!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL very funny. We had a guy that said he used a Ouija board and all of the ornaments on his fire surround flew across the room. Also we have a local witch called Molly Lee, she is buried in a church in Burslem, if you dance around her grave and sing Molly Lee Molly Lee chase me round an apple tree she comes back to life. Tried it didn't work. Oh and if you put a banana skin in the oven you can smoke it and it gets you high (lol that doesn't work).

Ever hear the classic about the hitchhiker with the severed head on the roof of the car? Or woman that gets a phone call from the kids room upstairs?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

albini13 said:


> Ever hear the classic about the hitchhiker with the severed head on the roof of the car? Or woman that gets a phone call from the kids room upstairs?


Teacher in junior school told us both these at different times BUT just as a story. Raises the tension level while lowering his voice and then BAM scares the sh!t out of ya.

I _can _see some dip going around saying it really did happen, to my sister's husbands aunts cat's cousin twice removed .......

And we did Anadin in Woodpecker, can't really remember if it worked, think we had too much Woodpecker


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

albini13 said:


> Ever hear the classic about the hitchhiker with the severed head on the roof of the car?


Remember hearing that one at scout camp many years ago. Something about a couple driving through the Black Forest, car broke down and the husband went to get help. Only his head came back


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

What about the one about guys who buy Chinese submariner copies to take apart to help their watchbuilding skills?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hear the classic about the hitchhiker with the severed head on the roof of the car?
> ...


i remember that one when i went to "campathlecs" i think it was called at epping forest with the cubs a few (well quite a few) years ago.

ahhh, cubs... brings back some memoiries....jumpers for goal posts, grazed knees...........,


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

how about the one about Marc Almond (him from soft cell) was that an urban myth??


----------

